# My New Bottle Room



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

I just finished remodeling my back den.  And after many hours (ok, maybe a few minutes) of contemplation I decided to turn it into a 
 "bottle room".  Every house needs one... Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

More


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me try this again...


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

More


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

More


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

More


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

A few bottles from around the rest of the house.


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

Last one...


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Very Nice. What's the Blue Blob on the top shelf?


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice! But the Demis next to the rock fireplace scares me.[]


----------



## Runner (Nov 14, 2009)

The blue blob is a iron pontil "seitz & bro Easton, PA premium mineral waters"


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great - the bottles and the den!


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Display Runner[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2009)

ONE WORD "CLASSY"! JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice room indeed.[]


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey- nice room! Can you convince my wife to give me a little more room for my bottles??????


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

good show! thats what i want my house to look like, very neat!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 16, 2009)

You have a beautiful place for your bottles.


----------



## Kilroy (Nov 16, 2009)

Great job on the room and nice looking bottles you have there.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 17, 2009)

The bottles are definitely the icing on the cake!  The room looks great and the colors really make the bottles POP!

 Great job and thanks for sharing the pics - I love looking at how everyone displays their collections!


----------



## ktbi (Nov 17, 2009)

Nicely done....Great looking room....Ron


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice as nice can be.  I'm glad you get to do the dusting.[]  Heppa filters work!


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2009)

Now thats a good looking pair

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes Ry, My eye spied those two also.[] Very classy bottle room.The colors and lighting are awsome.It`s a very nice room, with a great variety of glass.[]


----------



## Runner (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments.... took me 10 months to remodel, I'm not fast but I finally got the job done...  My wife thought it should of been sooner, oh well.................  She got a brand new room and I got a place to display my bottles.  A great compromise, but I do the dusting.....  And the two circled bottles are my Jacob Pinkertons.   Found them both in the river, but one has a small hole in the back.  Still displays well..


----------



## ajromy (Nov 22, 2009)

looks great! I bet everyone is blown away when they visit you.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> good show! thats what i want my house to look like, very neat!


 
 What a coincidence!  That's what I want my house to look like, too!!


----------

